# Natty on a cut - 2013 Log (Pics attached)



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Weighed myself on the scales this morning and I'm at 82.2 Kgs and have over the past 3 months lost about a stone. Just want to share my journey in the following months running up to summer with everyone here so you can ask questions or throw in tips and advice.

Might get torn apart for the following or quizzed as to how I can refer to my diet as a cut but I'm not exactly counting cals and carbs; all I know is my body comp is definitely changing for the better by trying to keep them to a minimum (mainly 50grams pre/post, sometimes both).

I'm 5"10 and am getting 250-300 grams of protein daily with a healthy fat intake. Admittedly my diet could still get more on point but hopefully with have this tweaked and finely tuned sometime soon  probably thanks to you guys.

Pics taken tonight are below and will be uploaded weekly to share my progress and so I can keep a track to keep myself on point and motivated.

Diet - 8:30 tin of tuna & x2 scoop of whey, 12PM chicken fillet & a handful of brocoli florets, 3PM tuna & brocoli (pre w/o) 6PM handful of almonds & x2 scoop of whey, 9PM half lb lean steak mince and avocado, Midnight cottage cheese a x2 scoops of whey.

Training - Monday Back/Bis, Wed Chest/Tris, Friday Shoulders, Sunday Legs. Abs are trained each day as is 20 mins of HIIT on the running machine after weights.

Thanks for following guys and all feedback is much appreciated and will aim to get back to everyone. Good night :thumb:


----------



## dan2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking good, props for being able to stomach tuna at 8.30am 

Just to clarify, you do HIIT everyday or only on lifting days? confused me a little.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Subbing in. Diet looks vile  smash it son


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How long have you been training mate?

And have you always been natty?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking good there mate, only thing id change fella is id swap the morning tuna for a tin of canned makeral its more tastier, convienient and you get ya omegas in from it too


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning dude - it's not easy and I do almost barf everytime without fail but no pain no gain eh  and to clarify mate, I only hit the HIIT after my weight training days! How's your training coming along?



dan2 said:


> Looking good, props for being able to stomach tuna at 8.30am
> 
> Just to clarify, you do HIIT everyday or only on lifting days? confused me a little.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Patsy said:


> Looking good there mate, only thing id change fella is id swap the morning tuna for a tin of canned makeral its more tastier, convienient and you get ya omegas in from it too


 Cheers fella - Guess I'll have to pop by Tescos on the way home to stock up then! Always thought Tuna contained Omegas  shows what I know!


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

faultline said:


> How long have you been training mate?
> 
> And have you always been natty?


Been training five years mate but really only got the nutritional side of things nailed down the past few months  only ever touched protein, pre w/o and creatine.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Subbing in. Diet looks vile  smash it son


 Mate it's not exactly fine dining at the Ritz is it  but it's getting more manageable! I was urged to give into a dirty Mcds on Sunday as a cheat meal just to keep me from the clutches of insanity!


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks good..

You just need some Traps, Triceps, Shoulders and Back(lats) and will be much better 

Got a decent set of abs on you though.

Plus....you arent that strict on your diet! haha.

(me and wrightstar are good mates)

P.S...GOOD lighting btw! haha.

Where's the carbs? You DO eat carbs...cant lie to me..i've lived with you for past 4weeks BRAH


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> Looks good..
> 
> You just need some Traps, Triceps, Shoulders and Back(lats) and will be much better
> 
> ...


  As soon as I mentioned to you my cutting log I regretted it! Revenge will be oh so sweet!


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Pics taken after leg session at the gym today


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bottom of your belly looking a bit bloated...nice tensing of the biceps..

Look like you've got about a kg or 2kg heavier since starting this....(i type this as you sit opposite me munching chocolate) FAT

Pathetic log...no training logs, daily diary etc etc....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

P.S

Why take a pic of your upper half when you stated you trained legs...get a pic of your legs up..

DEARY ME

You need some width....thought it was only women who had them pear shaped bodies..


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> Bottom of your belly looking a bit bloated...nice tensing of the biceps..
> 
> Look like you've got about a kg or 2kg heavier since starting this....(i type this as you sit opposite me munching chocolate) FAT
> 
> Pathetic log...no training logs, daily diary etc etc....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


 Josh seen as we've got a £50 bet running on who is going to be the leanest come August, it's about high time you got some topless pics up for ****s and giggles because, let's face it, you are nowhere near me :beer: it's Lindt 90% dark chocolate and it's fcuking delicious!


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> Bottom of your belly looking a bit bloated...nice tensing of the biceps..
> 
> Look like you've got about a kg or 2kg heavier since starting this....(i type this as you sit opposite me munching chocolate) FAT
> 
> Pathetic log...no training logs, daily diary etc etc....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


 Josh seen as we've got a £50 bet running on who is going to be the leanest come August, it's about high time you got some topless pics up for ****s and giggles because, let's face it, you are nowhere near me :beer: it's Lindt 90% dark chocolate and it's fcuking delicious!


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

haha...its in august! i wont even start dieting till may! lol.

FACT is..i've been down to 8% ish before....so i know what it takes and that was done in 6weeks...

You've been dieting around 4months or more and are STILL around 14-15% FACT.....so obviously something isnt right....

ALSO...your doing cardio and not eating that much...im eating DOUBLE if not more than double you and am doing NO CARDIO...and im about as lean as you..in a good light like you i'm just as lean...BRAH


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Keeping a keen eye on this thread think im going to pick up plenty of useful hints. Looking good mate keep up the good work!


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> haha...its in august! i wont even start dieting till may! lol.
> 
> FACT is..i've been down to 8% ish before....so i know what it takes and that was done in 6weeks...
> 
> ...


 haha mate i'm 12.6 % FACT - got checked today! Stop hating and let's see if we can find those abs fattie  pffffffffffft


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

jafc said:


> Keeping a keen eye on this thread think im going to pick up plenty of useful hints. Looking good mate keep up the good work!


 Cheers mate, and I'll start as I mean to go on and inform you of my diet today  :

Meal 1 - 50g instant oats with x2 scoop whey protein.

Meal 2 (pre w/o) - 50g white rice with half 1b lean steak mince.

Meal 3 (post w/o) - x2 scoop whey protein and MyProtein Recovery XS (50g Carb/25g Protein/Electrolyte blend)

Meal 4 - Sweet potato and a tin of tuna w/ Lee & Perrings - absolutely gorgeous meal - must try it mate!

Meal 5 - Tin of Salmon.

Meal 6 - Tin of Tuna.

If you've got anything you want to ask mate then just holla!


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> Cheers mate, and I'll start as I mean to go on and inform you of my diet today  :Meal 1 - 50g instant oats with x2 scoop whey protein.Meal 2 (pre w/o) - 50g white rice with half 1b lean steak mince.Meal 3 (post w/o) - x2 scoop whey protein and MyProtein Recovery XS (50g Carb/25g Protein/Electrolyte blend)Meal 4 - Sweet potato and a tin of tuna w/ Lee & Perrings - absolutely gorgeous meal - must try it mate!Meal 5 - Tin of Salmon.Meal 6 - Tin of Tuna.If you've got anything you want to ask mate then just holla!


Nice one mate appriciated, simonthepieman's been really helpful and offered any advice well everybody has since i joined. Got my diet nailed just my form which is crap at the mo (only been training 3 weeks it will come!!). Need to order some more supps, want a mass gainer what would you recommend mate?? I've just gone through 5kg of performance protein but it's not that calorie dense. I need all the help i can get with a supplement, any help gratefully recieved.Thanks pal


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

jafc said:


> Nice one mate appriciated, simonthepieman's been really helpful and offered any advice well everybody has since i joined. Got my diet nailed just my form which is crap at the mo (only been training 3 weeks it will come!!). Need to order some more supps, want a mass gainer what would you recommend mate?? I've just gone through 5kg of performance protein but it's not that calorie dense. I need all the help i can get with a supplement, any help gratefully recieved.Thanks pal


Good man! And glad I can help you mate  the form will soon come mate! So what are your stats then buddy? I presume you're on the light side then with you looking for a weight gainer?? I'd have a look at monster supplements, BBW and TPW and just get a deal buddy!

So, what's your diet  maybe I can take some pointers!


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> Good man! And glad I can help you mate  the form will soon come mate! So what are your stats then buddy? I presume you're on the light side then with you looking for a weight gainer?? I'd have a look at monster supplements, BBW and TPW and just get a deal buddy!
> 
> So, what's your diet  maybe I can take some pointers!


Mate you ain't going to get any pointers from me just yet!! Maybe a few years time, im still trying to learn the basics!! Not following the 6-7 meals a day diet can't do it just trying my best to get 3000cals down my neck a day of clean food, 250+ protein plenty of carbs and good fats. Shake on waking, one pre workout one post workout and one before bed. Then on rest days 3-4 throughout the day. With regards to solids just the usual, chicken, lean mince, tuna mackeral, eggs etc etc.

Just wasn't sure about a new shake, going to go with either bbw who i've never had a problem with or TPW, just not sure what type would be best, need high protein and calorie content. Got 10k oats to add to shake for carbs.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Pic taken today. 83 kgs. Trained back using the cobra workout from bodybuilding.com and thought it was awesome! 50g carbs today, 310 grams of protein.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Look leaner in your first pics bro..

83kg..STILL! lol...

So in over 2weeks you've gained 0.8kg...and your trying to make us believe your sticking to a diet..

If you ate 300g protein, 50g carbs...and do your cardio and train like you say...you'd lose 7-10lbs in your first week...4-5second week probs...water weight..then a good 2lbs a week easy with your cals..

Ever heard of the saying "pull the wool over ones eyes"

LOVE YOU


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Impressed bud..keep at it


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

fish for breakfast is a win i have shake and tuna pasta for breakfast or chicken with whole meal pitta  but im stearing clear of the summer cut till mid april there's still plenty o bulkin time left yet haha good luck


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> Look leaner in your first pics bro..
> 
> 83kg..STILL! lol...
> 
> ...


You talk on this thread like your mr Olympia lmao


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> You talk on this thread like your mr Olympia lmao


Not sure what their friendship is like but just sounds like he is trying his hardest to be a dick to the op lol

Good luck wrighstar


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> You talk on this thread like your mr Olympia lmao


Was just thinking this myself :thumb: @UK1989, why dont you get some pics up so we can see your ripped physique?

Disclaimer: Im fat so anyone is ripped compared to me


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

CJ said:


> Impressed bud..keep at it


Cheers Craig  appreciate it mate! When are you next on show?


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Not sure what their friendship is like but just sounds like he is trying his hardest to be a dick to the op lol
> 
> Good luck wrighstar


Cheers man! You've hit the nail on the head  he's a complete to*s pot.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

haha...were best mates..

But..start a thread 82.2kg...2weeks later 83kg...gained weight..yet he's on a big calorie surplus.

NO point did i state i was ripped. Just stating the obvious


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> haha...were best mates..
> 
> But..start a thread 82.2kg...2weeks later 83kg...gained weight..yet he's on a big calorie surplus.
> 
> NO point did i state i was ripped. Just stating the obvious


  looks like UKM have officially taken me is as one of there own! Biaatch, I've got protection, "You mess with one of us, you mess with all of us!!" That'll teach you not to pointlessly diss a 'mate'. hehe


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Must be the PEPTIDES adding that water weight on...forgot you started them about the same time you started this log biatch


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning gang  hope everyone's in good spirits today! Below is a pic taken yesterday immediately after training legs  full body pics will be posted soon as soon as I've got my legs to a point where I'm not totally embarrassed and they're out of their 'chicken legs' state hehe!

Thanks for all the support, feedback and general comments guys - it is much obliged!

Am FINALLY counting calories as of the past three days (props to myfitnesspal). My daily aim is to consumer no more than 1,910 calories so as you can see from the attached diets for Wed and Thurs respectively, it'd seem I've still got to pull it out of the bag a bit HOWEVER, although it takes into account roughly what I've burnt on both days cardio-wise it doesn't with respect the weights, so I will still be within the ranges (big shoulder session on wed and the same intensity with legs yesterday).


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Friday 1st Feb Diet - Rest Day.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Pics Taken 3rd Feb pre food and post a very eventful and booze filled night


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Pics just taken - 12.6 stone..


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Two days into LeanGains IF diet protocol and seeing improvements. Pic taken after training legs today FASTED.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Just taken...



Happy with how things are progressing


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ps, u forgot to edit ur face our on pic 1


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Ps, u forgot to edit ur face our on pic 1


I know that mate - but then I wasn't wearing camp boxer shorts


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Haha, I thought those Diesel looked quote good!

How long you been training seriously, good body / physique. I've been training like a slave fkr over a year, macro diets, bf down to 10% - just don't think I have the genetic make up. Hence toying with non natty. At my age my natural test levels are probably no where near yours!


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Haha, I thought those Diesel looked quote good!
> 
> How long you been training seriously, good body / physique. I've been training like a slave fkr over a year, macro diets, bf down to 10% - just don't think I have the genetic make up. Hence toying with non natty. At my age my natural test levels are probably no where near yours!


Now then bro, sorry about this late reply - only just seen it! Thanks for the compliment mate on the ol' physique.. I'm 24 now and have been training since I was 18 but only taken it consistently sice 21.. But I'd say it's only been these past 18 month where I've learnt the importance of nutrition, diet and training all as once principal! 10% bf is a very good effort pal! How old are you by the way?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> Friday 1st Feb Diet - Rest Day.
> 
> View attachment 109662


Hey fella, what website is that your using?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> Just taken...
> 
> View attachment 111249
> 
> ...


P's, legs are looking good. I hate my chicken legs. My trainer seems to focus on upper body mostly. Though I only really habe him to do my bf and check my diet.

I'm starting a cycle when I'm back from working abroad, want to use the AAS advantage to build my legs up at the same time.

Also liking the tuna meals, how do u cook the sweet potato? My diet is pretty lean and boring. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

http://db.tt/cgPDZBqP

Sorry its a pdf so can't put it to a pic. PITA is I'm working in India surrounded by curries, my favourite!!

Ps, have ur abs always been easy to show? I only ask in that I dropped from 18% bf to 10% in just under 3 months.. abs just about show, yet you're the same bf.. unless u do some killer an routine - wanna share?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ps: got the site for your meal planner, managed to get it from one of the images: www.myfitnesspal.com


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

looking good man keep it up


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

im quite new to bb and hope for results like yours need to get them abs poping


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

I tried that P90X "abripper" routine, f*ck that was hard, I'm not supple enough. Search on youtube for it!


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> I tried that P90X "abripper" routine, f*ck that was hard, I'm not supple enough. Search on youtube for it!


Evening pal - Thanks dude! Legs are starting to get back to where they should and in proportion to my top half after neglecting them for the past year or so. But the nice thing is that it doesn't take me too long to build them up from the good ol' trust worthy squats and lunges  My calfs are improving nicely as well from my 20 minute runs post weights.. My advice on legs mate is just do them once a week but absolutely destroy them with DROP SETS; years ago I spotted Branch Warren's leg workout and it was all focused around drop sets and they do work really well at building them up IMO! Give it a go and see what you think! Keep rep ranges high volume between 8-12 and 4 working sets with high intensity, and then immediately after the fourth and last set go straight into two further drop sets and lower the weight by 30-30% so you can hit the same number (8-12) of reps again!

Moving on to my abs routine and what I find works personally for me.. I ALWAYS train my abs straight after my weight routine for about 20 minutes and typically start with a set of 30-40 crunches to set me in good stead. Then follow that with say Russian twists with a medicine ball (sitting on the mat at a pivot postion with lets about 90 degrees of the ground swing and hit the medicine ball hard from side to side and swing your legs to boot - again hit 30 - 40 of these. Then go straight into half burpees and manage maybe 2-3 sets of 8-10 reps. And that's the general jist to be honest with you matey - I'd say that's a staple routine but I'd also throw in kettlebell swings, a set or two of 'pendulum' (can elaborate through PM) and bicycle kicks. Also check this ab workout out; I followed it for about a month religiously and genuinely reaped the rewards  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfY_4m3RVRc. Subscribe to this dude's channel because his ab workouts are immense!

I just bang the sweet potatoe in the microwave for ten mins and turn it over half way through.. Use Dolmeo low fat sauce with the tuna so to maintain at least some sanity 

P.S I wish I was 10% bf bro! And I had a massive cheat weekend and smashed in two divine pizzas so please don't tempt with with any filthy curries haha because my cravings still haven't been totally quelled haha! Take it easy bro..


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

jammin888 said:


> im quite new to bb and hope for results like yours need to get them abs poping


Cheers matey  you soon will! Diet and train hard..


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

just taken - 25/02/13.. Diet totally been out the window for the past 10 days however protein is at 250g and cals are below 3000, but that's all I can tell you  diet will be tracked again as of Wed!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> Evening pal - Thanks dude! Legs are starting to get back to where they should and in proportion to my top half after neglecting them for the past year or so. But the nice thing is that it doesn't take me too long to build them up from the good ol' trust worthy squats and lunges  My calfs are improving nicely as well from my 20 minute runs post weights.. My advice on legs mate is just do them once a week but absolutely destroy them with DROP SETS; years ago I spotted Branch Warren's leg workout and it was all focused around drop sets and they do work really well at building them up IMO!
> 
> Also check this ab workout out; I followed it for about a month religiously and genuinely reaped the rewards  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfY_4m3RVRc. Subscribe to this dude's channel because his ab workouts are immense!
> 
> I just bang the sweet potatoe in the microwave for ten mins and turn it over half way through.. Use Dolmeo low fat sauce with the tuna so to maintain at least some sanity


Thanks fella, Ive actually bumped into the Mike Chang sixpackshortcuts.com and liked the idea, never gave it a go -, just trying watching now, but the internet links in India are poo right now, keeps freezing.. will wait till later. I can watch them all when home in a few weeks and write them all down! ;-)

great idea on the potatoe, never thought of nuking it in a microwave like a baked potato. I tried boiling it and then having it like mach potato, was ok but yours sounds better.

Legs: def go for drop sets as you suggest, want to really work them up for the 10 weeks Im back between working in India and holiday in Florida in June. I love goals so 10 weeks is spot on for me to smash out some great progress.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

How do you find training back day after legs?

If I squat day before deadlift I'm fooked!!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> Moving on to my abs routine and what I find works personally for me.. I ALWAYS train my abs straight after my weight routine for about 20 minutes and typically start with a set of 30-40 crunches to set me in good stead. Then follow that with say Russian twists with a medicine ball (sitting on the mat at a pivot postion with lets about 90 degrees of the ground swing and hit the medicine ball hard from side to side and swing your legs to boot - again hit 30 - 40 of these. Then go straight into half burpees and manage maybe 2-3 sets of 8-10 reps. And that's the general jist to be honest with you matey - I'd say that's a staple routine but I'd also throw in kettlebell swings, a set or two of 'pendulum' (can elaborate through PM) and bicycle kicks. Also check this ab workout out; I followed it for about a month religiously and genuinely reaped the rewards  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfY_4m3RVRc. Subscribe to this dude's channel because his ab workouts are immense..


It's 9pm so late afternoon in UK, did the ab workout from the sixpackshortcuts youtube... before lunch, jesus!!! I felt tgat session. Love it!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

WrightStar said:


> Weighed myself on the scales this morning and I'm at 82.2 Kgs and have over the past 3 months lost about a stone. Just want to share my journey in the following months running up to summer with everyone here so you can ask questions or throw in tips and advice.
> 
> Might get torn apart for the following or quizzed as to how I can refer to my diet as a cut but I'm not exactly counting cals and carbs; all I know is my body comp is definitely changing for the better by trying to keep them to a minimum (mainly 50grams pre/post, sometimes both).
> 
> ...


if you dont mind me asking, what are your lifts like? im 87kg, and cant imagine what id be like at 82 but thats what im aiming for and the amount of definition you have is decent and id be more than happy with, but im not sure if i have a similar amount of lbm or a lot more fat. details on your lifts would give me a rough idea

thanks


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Thanks fella, Ive actually bumped into the Mike Chang sixpackshortcuts.com and liked the idea, never gave it a go -, just trying watching now, but the internet links in India are poo right now, keeps freezing.. will wait till later. I can watch them all when home in a few weeks and write them all down! ;-)
> 
> great idea on the potatoe, never thought of nuking it in a microwave like a baked potato. I tried boiling it and then having it like mach potato, was ok but yours sounds better.
> 
> Legs: def go for drop sets as you suggest, want to really work them up for the 10 weeks Im back between working in India and holiday in Florida in June. I love goals so 10 weeks is spot on for me to smash out some great progress.


No bother my dude  glad I can help! How old are you by the way and are you working in the oil and gas field?


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> How do you find training back day after legs?
> 
> If I squat day before deadlift I'm fooked!!


Evening mate. I just make sure I leave two days rest after training legs and I find that's more than adequate to fully recover


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Like a Boss said:


> if you dont mind me asking, what are your lifts like? im 87kg, and cant imagine what id be like at 82 but thats what im aiming for and the amount of definition you have is decent and id be more than happy with, but im not sure if i have a similar amount of lbm or a lot more fat. details on your lifts would give me a rough idea
> 
> thanks


Hi mate - Squat (4x8 reps @ 90kgs), Dead-lift (4x8 100kgs), incline db chest press (4x8-10 reps @ 38ks per db). My training has always been hypertrophy based as opposed to those who bust their a** to see how heavy they can for low rep ranges. Does this help?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

WrightStar said:


> Hi mate - Squat (4x8 reps @ 90kgs), Dead-lift (4x8 100kgs), incline db chest press (4x8-10 reps @ 38ks per db). My training has always been hypertrophy based as opposed to those who bust their a** to see how heavy they can for low rep ranges. Does this help?


ah fair, yea thats about what i lift, should look good at 80kg ish then  . thanks


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> No bother my dude  glad I can help! How old are you by the way and are you working in the oil and gas field?


Age, an ancient 43! It's kinda fun trying to keep up with the 20 something guys down my gym, but I dont habe the natural amount of energy and test u.lads do.. hence my first test cycle is planned!

Nothing that exciting, do specialist IT security for a huge insurance company, they have 1500 people in India so im here to whip this lot into shape 

Loads of training and sorting my team out over here.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Just taken


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Looking good


Cheers Tone! How's India treating you pal?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Not bad, just landed! Im shattered - the trip from Dubai to LHR was a new A380 - great planes!


----------

